
Apple officially discontinues Thunderbolt Display - protomyth
http://9to5mac.com/2016/06/23/apple-discontinues-thunderbolt-display/
======
paavokoya
Does this mean they're abandoning the thunderbolt port all together? As in,
will stop making laptops/comps with thunderbolt? Or just that specific
display?

~~~
coralreef
_Earlier this year, we reported that Apple was planning a new Thunderbolt
Display with a built-in GPU and today the company has taken the first step
towards making that a reality. According to TechCrunch, Apple has announced
that it is officially discontinuing the Thunderbolt Display._

------
em3rgent0rdr
Consumers are best to stick to commodity devices.

------
jsjohnst
About time!

